# When you start or reply to a thread here, remember to subscribe to it!



## Piratecat (Aug 25, 2002)

The button is down at the bottom of any thread. This way, there's no need to check back constantly... when someone replies, it'll email you.

You can also go to your user cp (top right button) and jump easily to any subscribed threads.

Handy hints from your friendly Admin!


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 26, 2002)

Other hint: set the number of days back that you're viewing threads (down at the bottom of the page) to "from the beginning."  There aren't all that many threads in this forum, and you'll want to quickly scan all of them.


----------



## Hatchling Dragon (Sep 11, 2002)

I know it worked this way on the last board, but it used to be that you would automagicaly subscribe you to a thread if you either started or actualy posted a reply.

I wonder if it weren't possible to re-establish this 'rule'?

Hatchling Dragon


----------



## Darkness (Sep 13, 2002)

Hatchling Dragon said:
			
		

> *I know it worked this way on the last board, but it used to be that you would automagicaly subscribe you to a thread if you either started or actualy posted a reply.
> 
> I wonder if it weren't possible to re-establish this 'rule'?
> 
> Hatchling Dragon *



1. Go to your User CP.

2. Go to Edit Options.

3. Enable "Use 'Email Notification' By Default."


----------



## Char9727 (Sep 22, 2002)

Ummm... I'm new to the board and i was wondering what the "views" are and how i can access them or do whatever i'm supposed to do with em.


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 5, 2002)

char, welcome to the boards first 


 well, i am not a technical genius of a guy, but i think "views" is just a tabulation of the # of times a thread has been looked at.


----------



## grahamdrew (Aug 19, 2004)

Ok, I really feel like a moron, but where is the subscribe button?  Looking at the bottom of the thread, I'm seeing prev thread, next thread, quick reply, posting rules, some jump dropbown boxes, and that's about it.  Is there an unlabeled icon I need to hit, or am I just blind?


----------



## LadySynnovya (Aug 20, 2004)

Thank you for the handy tips.  I'll keep them in mind.


----------



## Sully (Sep 3, 2004)

Is there a search engen I can use to find threads by key words? like "Vancouver WA" or "elven traits"?

Thanks for the other useful tips.  I feel less clumsy on this site now.


----------



## thalmin (Sep 3, 2004)

grahamdrew said:
			
		

> Ok, I really feel like a moron, but where is the subscribe button?  Looking at the bottom of the thread, I'm seeing prev thread, next thread, quick reply, posting rules, some jump dropbown boxes, and that's about it.  Is there an unlabeled icon I need to hit, or am I just blind?



Near the top of the page, click "Thread Tools" then click on "Subscribe to this thread" on the drop down, then click your preference.
I guess Pkitty should update his instructions, since the boards have changed.


----------

